

Arduino controlled espresso machine project (german) - microkernel
https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftruly-coffee.de%2Findex.php%2Fde%2Fdie-variable-steuerung%2Fdualboiler-2&edit-text=

======
gus_massa
Is this site yours? Some comments about the format: It's difficult to navigate
because it has a javascript menu that doesn't appear in the translation. Even
in the non translated page, if you click in the wrong place you get an error
page with a message:

> _Lieber Besucher. diese Seite ist leer und besteht nur aus technischen
> Gründen. Die passenden Dokumente dieser Rubik findest du links im Menü, wie
> z. Bsp. :_

> [autotranslation] _Dear visitor. this page is empty and exists only for
> technical reasons. The matching documents of this Rubik you can find in the
> left menu, such as Ex..:_

I think that it's annoying for non technical users. You should at least
replace it with something like the items in the respective dropdown menu.

PS: If you remove the "&hl=de" from the Google Translator URL, each user gets
the UI in whatever language Google thinks is better, instead of German. I get
Spanish because I live in Argentina.
[https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=...](https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftruly-
coffee.de%2Findex.php%2Fde%2Fdie-variable-steuerung%2Fdualboiler-2&edit-
text=")

